# Question on IGF-1 LR3



## goodgodimugly (Mar 1, 2011)

I hear people use this after a workout in the specific muscle. I thought this shit was like HGH? It effects the whole body, not where injected. I hope its not true, can't be injecting micro doses in every main muscle, lol


----------



## toothache (Mar 1, 2011)

It does have a systemic effect.  No idea why people think it's spot injected.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 1, 2011)

toothache said:


> It does have a systemic effect.  No idea why people think it's spot injected.



Do you think IGF injected into the calf would repair an injured rotator cuff as effectively as injections into the shoulder? Nope. 

-T


----------



## TooOld (Mar 1, 2011)

Spot injections work but the LR3 also works systemically sub injected.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 1, 2011)

TooOld said:


> Spot injections work but the LR3 also works systemically sub injected.



Bingo.

-T


----------



## XYZ (Mar 1, 2011)

There is not one study which shows spot injections are more advantageous over an injection into a body part that wasn't trained that particular day, at least not to my knowledge.

I have to agree with toothache.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 1, 2011)

CT said:


> There is not one study which shows spot injections are more advantageous over an injection into a body part that wasn't trained that particular day, at least not to my knowledge.
> 
> I have to agree with toothache.




So you don't agree that with rhIGF-1, which has a half life of about 15 minutes, and when we get a "pump" the IGF BP binds that immediate supply of IGF to the receptors in that immediate area where there will be muscle repair? When site injected, there will be more binding, and that's even the case with DES, where the receptors that have been damaged or misshapen by LA will still bind with the 1,3 IGF. Study or not, its common fact that this process will happen. Now in the case of Lr3, yes... injection even IM will enter the bloodstream and bind with receptors all over the body, but we still have to think about immediate availability, especially after a workout. Just food for thought 

Again, you tear your bicep. Where are you going to inject IGF? your calf or your bicep? Hypothetically, two people with the exact same genetics, exact same body both tear a left bicep. One injects into the calf, one injects into the injured bicep... whos recovery is going to be better? I'd bet my left nut on the guy injecting into his bi.

-T


----------



## XYZ (Mar 2, 2011)

TwisT said:


> So you don't agree that with rhIGF-1, which has a half life of about 15 minutes, and when we get a "pump" the IGF BP binds that immediate supply of IGF to the receptors in that immediate area where there will be muscle repair? When site injected, there will be more binding, and that's even the case with DES, where the receptors that have been damaged or misshapen by LA will still bind with the 1,3 IGF. Study or not, its common fact that this process will happen. Now in the case of Lr3, yes... injection even IM will enter the bloodstream and bind with receptors all over the body, but we still have to think about immediate availability, especially after a workout. Just food for thought
> 
> Again, you tear your bicep. Where are you going to inject IGF? your calf or your bicep? Hypothetically, two people with the exact same genetics, exact same body both tear a left bicep. One injects into the calf, one injects into the injured bicep... whos recovery is going to be better? I'd bet my left nut on the guy injecting into his bi.
> 
> -T


 

I'm talking about IGF1-LR3.


----------



## toothache (Mar 2, 2011)

CT said:


> I'm talking about IGF1-LR3.



That's what this thread is about.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 2, 2011)

CT said:


> I'm talking about IGF1-LR3.



What about the availability over the entire body if you do an injection of a very small dose? You cant bind all the receptors in your body with a 2mcg dose just because its lr3. If you inject a small dose like that into your shoulder, youre going to mostly get binding of the receptors in the shoulder. Yes, a very small amount may not bind and bind somewhere else in your body, but we have to think about availability, and dosing. I dont know how else to word it haha

-T


----------



## oufinny (Mar 2, 2011)

I inject into the muscle being worked and the subsequent pump I get is pretty retarded that way.  Does it work all over, yes I am sure as the hypo feeling it gives me if I don't get enough carbs is systemic (you don't get hypo in one body part as we all know).


----------



## XYZ (Mar 2, 2011)

TwisT said:


> What about the availability over the entire body if you do an injection of a very small dose? You cant bind all the receptors in your body with a 2mcg dose just because its lr3. If you inject a small dose like that into your shoulder, youre going to mostly get binding of the receptors in the shoulder. Yes, a very small amount may not bind and bind somewhere else in your body, but we have to think about availability, and dosing. I dont know how else to word it haha
> 
> -T


 
I see what you're saying, BUT 2mcgs?  Let's say it's 80-100mcgs?


----------



## TwisT (Mar 2, 2011)

CT said:


> I see what you're saying, BUT 2mcgs?  Let's say it's 80-100mcgs?



That's my point! I agree, when there is enough for "overflow" or the area has been saturated it will continue throughout the body. But now you see what I am saying, the immediate area available will be the first to bind with the IGF, and depending on your dose, that may be the only area effected. Of course with large doses, you will get a larger systemic effect, but saying IGF lr3 is strictly not localized is incorrect 

-T


----------



## stronger4ever (Mar 2, 2011)

TwisT said:


> I'd bet my left nut on the guy injecting into his bi.
> 
> -T



I take you're bet, you better be willing to pay.


----------

